# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Τα hot-links δεν λειτουργούν.

## πασχος

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα.Τα hot links στην ενότητα "Ενεργά θέματα συζητήσεων" δεν λειτουργούν.Δεν μπορώ να τα clickάρω που λέμε.Υπάρχουν σαν απλές επικεφαλίδες με bold μορφοποίηση και δεν ενεργοποιούνται σαν hot-link όταν περιφέρω τον δείκτη του ποντικού από πάνω τους.

----------


## beefmeup

εμενα μου λειτουργουν κανονικα..κανεις αλλος το ιδιο θεμα?

----------


## Feth

Και σε μένα μια χαρα δουλευει, προφανως το πρόβλημα είναι από μεριά σου αγορινα,  τι browser χρησιμοποιείς? τωρα σου παρουστηκε το πρόβλημα και μπορουσες να μπείς πριν μέρες? εκανες τιποτα αλλαγες στον browser σου τωρα τελευταια? δοκιμασες να μπείς από αλλον browser?

----------


## πασχος

Ναι κανονικά τις προηγούμενες μέρες, σήμερα παρουσιάστηκε και είναι αρκετά ενοχλητικό γιατί είμαι από αυτούς τους lazy που ψάχνουν να δουν τα θέματα γρήγορα χωρίς να ανατρέχουν όλα τα thread το forum στο main body.Θα κοιτάξω να δω τι πάει στραβά.

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Μήπως εγκατέστησες τίποτα addons στον browser σου; Αν ναι, απενεργοποίησέ τα να δεις αν λύνεται το πρόβλημα. Αν όχι, δοκίμασε να ορίσεις άλλον browser, προσωρινά, ως προεπιλεγμένο και αν δεις ό,τι δουλεύουν τα λινκ δοκίμασε να ορίσεις ξανά τον αρχικό browser ως προεπιλεγμένο.

----------


## vaggan

> Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα.Τα hot links στην ενότητα "Ενεργά θέματα συζητήσεων" δεν λειτουργούν.Δεν μπορώ να τα clickάρω που λέμε.Υπάρχουν σαν απλές επικεφαλίδες με bold μορφοποίηση και δεν ενεργοποιούνται σαν hot-link όταν περιφέρω τον δείκτη του ποντικού από πάνω τους.


+1 το ιδιο προσεξα και εγω μολις τωρα δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα στον υπολογιστη

----------


## drew21

Μια απο τα ιδια..
Αυτες τις μερες πρωτοεμφανιστηκε αυτο το προβλημα και σε μενα.

----------


## beefmeup

παιδια το δοκιμασα κ σαν αποσυνδεδεμενος, οπου εκει οντως ειναι νεκρα τα λινκ.
σαν συνδεδεμενος χρηστης ομως κανονικα, ανοιγουν.
θα το προωθησουμε να δουμε τι εχει γινει.

----------


## Mimis26

Το έχω κ εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα με google chrome δεν μπορώ να κλικάρω, αλλά με Internet explorer δουλευει κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Mάλλον κάποιο bug του chrome 

Δοκιμαστε αλλο browser να δειτε οτι λειτουργει κανονικα

----------


## πασχος

Ναι με μοζιλα λειτουργούν με chrome όχι. Ειμαι φαν του chrome δυστυχώς.

----------


## vaggan

> Το έχω κ εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα με google chrome δεν μπορώ να κλικάρω, αλλά με Internet explorer δουλευει κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Mάλλον κάποιο bug του chrome 
> 
> Δοκιμαστε αλλο browser να δειτε οτι λειτουργει κανονικα


οντως με chrome ειμαι αλλα με αυτο ημουν τοσο καιρο και δεν ειχα προβλημα

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Κι εγω απο chrome ειμαι αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα δουλευουν κανονικά

----------


## chris12234

στο mozila δουλευουν αλλα στο chrome οχι...

----------


## πασχος

H το φτιάξανε ή κάπως φτιάχτηκε μόνο του.Για μένα λειτουργούν τώρα και από chrome.

----------


## vaggan

και εμενα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καποια στιγμη εχτες το παρατηρησα κ εγω ,τωρα δουλευουν κανονικα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδιά εχει φτιαχτεί το ζήτημα, μπορείτε να το δείτε;

----------


## chris12234

ολα good αποκατασταθηκε το προβλημα..

----------

